# Wie aktiviere ich XMP 2.0 richtig ?



## SpaceC (27. November 2018)

GPU: SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 NITRO+ 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Mainboard: ASRock B450 Pro4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DIMM 8GB DDR4-2666 Kit
PSU: be queit! Pure power 11 500W



Ich habe bezüglich dieses Themas ein paar Fragen: 
- Unterstützt das ASRock B450 Pro4 XMP 2.0 ? 
- Hat das aktivieren von XMP 2.0 Auswirkungen auf andere Bauteile des PC's ?
- Was muss ich genau beachten ?
- Wie stelle ich ein das der RAM auf 2666Mhz läuft ?


----------



## Camari (27. November 2018)

Geh ins BIOS und dann auf "OC Tweaker". Danach auf "load XMP Settings" was Standart mäßig auf "Auto" erstmal steht. Dort wählst du dann das XMP Profil aus. Müsste "XMP 2.0 Profile 1" oder ähnliches stehen. Dann müsste der RAM mit 2666MHz laufen mit den entsprechenden Timings die dein RAM hat.

Das einzige was halt passieren kann ist das dein PC nicht bootet und die RAM Settings wieder zurück gesetzt werden weil es nicht stabil läuft. Aber 2666MHz werden mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit stabil laufen.

Wenn dein PC nach dem Laden des XMP Profil bootet dann ist alles soweit erledigt.


----------



## SpaceC (27. November 2018)

Also ich brauch mir wegen der CPU usw. keine Sorgen zu machen und würde das überhaupt mit dem Mainboard gehen?
Die Sache ist, ich befürchte das die Corsair Vengeance LPX DIMM 8GB DDR4-2666 Kit nicht unterstützt werden, da sie nicht auf der Speicher Support Liste gelistet sind. 

Modellnummer: CMK8GX4M2A2666C16

Liste:
ASRock > B450 Pro4

Heißt das  nun, das ich die 2666Mhz nicht benutzen kann ?


----------



## Dudelll (27. November 2018)

Der cpu ist das ram Profil egal. Das dein kit nicht auf der Liste steht ist auch erstmal egal, die Speicher profile sind im ram selbst hinterlegt nicht im Bios vom Mainboard. 

Wenn du den ram auf der Hersteller Seite findest weißt du nur das es sicher funktioniert, das heißt aber nicht das es nicht funktioniert wenn er nicht dabei ist. Es gibt soviel verschiedenen ram den können die mainboard Hersteller halt nicht alle komplett testen.


----------



## SpaceC (27. November 2018)

Okay klingt plausibel, Tatsache ist, dass ich viele Kundenrezensionen gelesen habe das es mit diesen RAM und dem Mainboard mit XMP 2.0 mit 2666Mhz funktioniert.


----------



## Camari (27. November 2018)

Probier es einfach aus und lade das XMP Profil. Kaputt machen kannst du damit nichts. Wenn dein PC danach ganz normal bootet ist alles gut.


----------

